# Surgery date scheduled



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My results from my follow up biopsy with my ENT (after the first one said inconclusive) came back. The report said: Suspicious for Hurthle Cell Neoplasm. Predominantly Hurthle cells with granular oncocytic cytoplasm. Focal nuclear enlargement and scattered nuclear grooves. My ENT suggests a lobectomy and perhaps a thyroidectomy

The biopsy from my MDA appointment had just said hurthle cell lesion and the doctors said watch and wait.

I realize that Hashimoto's tends to have hurthle cells but I'm assuming it's the amount of cells along with some other factors that could cause concern for an adenoma or carcinoma. My odds of having HCC or even pap or follicular are low. MDA wants to be conservative and avoid unnecessary surgery. Also, I think they're used to far worse cases than mine. But for my peace of mind I really want my thyroid out. I have pain in my left neck and shoulders when I run that causes me to stop running. This is where my 2 cm nodule is. My doctor at MDA said it might be a chiropractic issue but I'm 100% certain it's my thyroid. That really shouldn't happen. I'm 32 and been a runner all my life. I've never experience neck and shoulder pain! On top of that, with hashi's I know I'm going to have to take a pill for the rest of my life anyway. Regardless of my diet and fitness, I am not functional without taking levothyroxine.

Anyway, I'm going to go through with the surgery. I've felt it needed to be done for a while and I really believe the benefits outweigh the risks.

For those of you who had your results come back benign, how do you feel in retrospect?


----------



## dcb (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi

Well, as someone who just went through a TT and got a negative (benign) pathology report, I can tell you all I felt was LUCKY. I had my thyroid removed last week and yesterday got the news that the nodule they were suspicious of was "hyperplasia", not cancer.

When I was originally struggling with the decision to have half or all removed, I remember thinking that if I got the whole thing removed and found out I didn't have to, I'd be, well,... pissed. But I quickly realized that for me, the worse thing would be to have cancer, no matter how curable. I hated the thought of having to depend on a pill for the rest of my life, but since you already do so, at least that part of it isn't something new for you.

Of course I wish I knew I didn't have cancer before the surgery because my thyroid was working just fine. The Dr. said there was a 40% chance that it was cancer. That to me, was too high a risk. I would have always worried.

Good luck with your decision and your surgery. You can't ever know for sure so just do the best you can!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What is MDA



> My doctor at MDA said it might be a chiropractic issue but I'm 100% certain it's my thyroid.


What is your plan for chairopractic care?

Do you have any lab's with ranges you can share?


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

my thyroid biopsy came back with hurthle cells too. my surgeon said the total was the plan, irregardless. hurthle cells are aggressive. but then I wasn't diagnosed with hashimoto's. i also had a 2nd occurrence of breast cancer. (yes, two distinctly different cancers).

my husband was supportive. all the time i had my nodules, he said don't take them out unless they definitely needed too. surprisingly he didnt' argue with the total thyroidectomy because of the aggressive nature of hurthle cells. (I'm a victim of the three mile island nuclear accident in 1979, so we've been very cautious with my thyroid). and when the thyroid came back a neoplasm and not full cancer, he was still not sorry he encouraged the total. there was too much risk of it spreading to the 2nd lobe.

just my opinion and experience.


----------

